# Searching for a thread



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2010)

Several weeks ago there was a thread from a member who purchased 3 nested stainless steel colanders from Wal-Mart for $7 and fashioned them into sawdust cold smokers.

Can't seem to locate the thread.........can anyone help?

Thanks,  John


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 14, 2010)

I just searched for the same post with no luck either. I can't help but at least I can bump ya!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89182

Is this it?


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 14, 2010)

That's it........Thanks!!

John


----------

